# Today is my hirthday



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

What % of my trips should I expect to be tipped if I put up a sign on my car letting people know? (My TLC license will also be displayed so people can verify that Im not lying to them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> What % of my trips should I expect to be tipped if I put up a sign on my car letting people know? (My TLC license will also be displayed so people can verify that Im not lying to them.


Happy HIRTHDAY !


----------

